
Paletton – Color Scheme Designer - theandrewbailey
http://www.paletton.com
======
peaton
For those of you who confused like I was, this site/app used to be Color
Scheme Designer 3 [1]. Same people, new name apparently.

[1]
[http://colorschemedesigner.com/csd-3.5/](http://colorschemedesigner.com/csd-3.5/)

------
antjanus
I was about to comment on how it looks just like Color Scheme Designer and
when I went to the site I was redirected to paletton, I'm very happy to see
this project alive again! =D

~~~
bellerocky
I don't see that site redirect[1]. I have the Color Schemer Studio app
installed on my Mac, I hope they update it with some of these new ideas. I use
this app all the time.

[1] [http://www.colorschemer.com/](http://www.colorschemer.com/)

~~~
theandrewbailey
That appears to be something different, and I am not aware of Color Scheme
Designer having an app. The redirect is at
[http://colorschemedesigner.com/](http://colorschemedesigner.com/)

------
civilian
A buddy and I made a similar tool that let you test palettes on a few mock
website layouts: [http://palettecomp.com/](http://palettecomp.com/) Hope
someone finds it useful!

~~~
splitbrain
this is cool. Would be nice to have a way to pick palettes directly at your
site instead of going to colorlovers. Maybe by searching?

------
eriktrautman
I, too, really enjoy using this tool to design color schemes. As a frequent
user (who's probably not using it correctly), two minor suggestions to improve
the experience:

1\. I wish the "Base RGB" entry field was bigger or more emphasized because I
still find myself poking around the page for a bit looking for it after a long
absence from the site. My primary use case is grabbing a pixel color of
something I like on the web with my Color Picker add-on and trying to see if
it becomes a useful scheme. 2\. I also wish there was a sort of "click to add
the hex code to your keyboard" in the scheme viewer... I don't like having to
hover to get the title and then manually typing it.

It's a great site (I use it in my lesson on color as well[1]), many thanks for
putting it together!

[1]: [http://www.vikingcodeschool.com/web-design-
basics/understand...](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com/web-design-
basics/understanding-color)

------
artursapek
The shareable URL has a bug - when I re-open the same URL I've generated the
top-right and bottom-left colors are swapped.

------
wuliwong
Funny, I was just looking at this the other day. The process seems to have a
bit more options than some other sites I've used. I'm no designer, and when it
comes to color palette, I'm looking for some clear, opinionated suggestions.
But maybe this site is more appealing to designers than something like kuler?

------
thisjepisje
Reminds me of Adobe's Kuler:
[https://kuler.adobe.com](https://kuler.adobe.com)

~~~
jimhefferon
Gee, I thought the opposite. This kind of site is interesting-- thank you to
the folks who put it up-- but perhaps it is formulaic. In any event, as a non-
color person I can never seem to get something that strikes me as quite good.
Nothing bad, maybe, but nothing too good. It obviously could just be me but ..
I'm all that I've got.

Whereas at Kuler I easily find schemes that were contributed by folks who are
color folks and that hit my eye as really quite good. Maybe it'll be something
called "Summer Raspberries" and darn it, it looks just like that, very
summery, and just what I am looking for. (And often the schemes don't fit into
a formula, that I can see.)

------
jjgreen
Warning, this site uses addthis, the canvas cookie js malware.

~~~
lfuller
Spyware, not malware. Unless they are somehow attempting to take over control
of your computer or perform some other crime.

------
nnx
Maybe it is because I'm trying it from an iPad, but the UI seems quite
cluttered and behaves quite surprisingly/erratically.

I guess [http://colourco.de](http://colourco.de) will maintain its top
priority in my bookmark list for experimenting with color palettes.

------
adambratt
I wonder why they got rid of the original version of this:
[http://www.colorschemedesigner.com](http://www.colorschemedesigner.com)

It had a similar design but was much more useable in my opinion.

~~~
kevinmrose
Better URL too IMO.

------
moron4hire
I've had this in my bookmarks as "Color Scheme Designer 3" for at least a
year. It's a great tool, if you know how and when to use it. But if you use
the "Examples" tab to see what the colors would look like on a page, you'll
see just how "stock template" tweaking nothing but colors can look. Use
sparingly, use for ideas, don't use it as gospel.

------
allochthon
I don't do anything in graphics, so maybe the UI is fairly standard or at
least recognizable to someone in that field, but it struck me as being
different and interesting.

------
Alupis
I, being a color-deaf programmer, have used this and their previous version
(which is very very good) extensively when doing anything graphical.

I highly recommend the service.

------
gordjw
Really like it, love the vision simulation too.

One small suggestion to improve: having an option to see all of the vision
simulations at once would be incredibly useful.

------
mkehrt
What color space does this use? Is it HSV? You should consider moving to
something more perceptually based; all these look slightly off to me.

~~~
jarek-foksa
What color space would be better than HSV? HSV- and HSL-based color pickers
are intuitive, predictable and used by the majority of the designer-oriented
apps:
[https://community.kde.org/Krita/Community_Mockups_and_Wishli...](https://community.kde.org/Krita/Community_Mockups_and_Wishlist#Color_selector_Types)

~~~
mkehrt
CIE-LAB, or anything that is based on how humans see, rather than the
phosphors in old CRTs. HSV/L are just a simple linear transformation of RGB,
which corresponds to the phosphors available to produce CRTs, _not_ the vision
properties of the human eye. HSV/L was a good approximation when computers
were too slow to do the transformations, but it's an appallingly bad space for
doing automated color palette generation.

For example, note how the hue dimension of HSV ( [http://krazatchu.ca/wp-
content/uploads/2012/01/hsv-rgb.jpg](http://krazatchu.ca/wp-
content/uploads/2012/01/hsv-rgb.jpg) ) has weird nonlinearities (green is
much, much wider than yellow, for example) compared to the Munsell color space
(
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e2/MunsellCo...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e2/MunsellColorWheel.png)
) which was experimentally derived from experiments on humans.

HSV is _ok_ for color pickers where a human is picking a color, but it makes
no sense when you are picking the H angle and generating color based on it,
because a constant H angle delta does not correspond to a constant change in
human perception at different base angles. In other words, if you have a base
color at some X degress of H, and two accent colors at X+30 and X-30, you
won't perceive the two accents as being the same distance from the base, X,
because different H angles are perceived as different color distances at
different points in the spectrum. The transformation from H to perception
space is not linear.

And that's just hue. L, S, and V (pick two!) have their own issues, with
different hues being perceived as different lightness or saturation at the
same L or S value.

(Sorry for a late reply)

------
totoe
nice new update on the Scheme generator.

